# West Branch Squirrel Hunting



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

I went today for some squirrels in the woods off of Gilbert Road. I didn't see anothing but I did kick up 2 deer. Could anyone tell me where they've had good luck for squirrels? Thanks


----------



## bcinerie1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Try to get permission on some private land , usually EZ for hunting squirrels , public gets shot off quick!


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Cable line rd off 14 first parking spot walk past the fields and there is real nice hardwoods back there got a few back there hope it helps


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

You can park at the west boat ramp off of rock springs rd by the mountain bike lot and go down cable line rd and follow the snowmobile trails, lots of woods to hunt.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

thanks guys, I'll get out there soon and let you know if i manage to get anything.


----------

